# de última



## Pablin_Italia89

Hola, buenas. Queria saber si alguno/a es capaz de decirme o darme a entender esta frase.

Por ejemplo: Si mi papa y mi mama no vienen no podemos hacer la fiesta, DE ULTIMA no hacemos nada! 

Mi intento: Se mio padre e mia madre non vengono da noi non possiamo fare la festa, d'ultima (di ultima, sarebbe?) non facciamo niente


----------



## Agró

¿Qué significa "de última"?
¿Puedes decirlo de otra forma?


----------



## chlapec

Hola,
@Agró: esa es la pregunta que formula el forero, qué significa "de última" en español (y, eventualmente, como se diría en italiano). Yo no había oído la expresión antes, pero por el contexto y viendo ejemplos en internet, parece significar "definitivamente, seguramente, al final", es decir, la persona ya da por casi seguro que sus padres no vienen y la fiesta no se celebrará.

Edit: Vaya, ahora caigo que en el perfil Pablin dice que habla español... Ahora si que estoy algo perdido...


----------



## Pablin_Italia89

En el último extremo, en el último de los casos. Se utiliza para tomar determinaciones extremas digamos...


----------



## chlapec

Pablin, non è chiaro se sei madrelingua spagnolo o italiano, neanche se vuoi la traduzione dallo spagnolo all'italiano o all'inverso...


----------



## Pablin_Italia89

Madrelingua: spagnolo.... traduzione all'italiano, va bene così? haha. Soltanto ho bisogno di quella espresione. Ho messo il contesto finché chiarisca la situazione ma è andata tutto storto. Scusatemi.

O al meno una frase simile che sia utile in questo caso. 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo


----------



## Agró

Lo siento. Sigo sin entender qué significa la frase en español.

Si mi papa y mi mama no vienen no podemos hacer la fiesta, *en el último extremo/en el último de los casos* no hacemos nada!

¿Qué determinación se está tomando al decir eso?


----------



## Pablin_Italia89

Se da a entender de que si los padres no van a la fiesta, la determinacion va a ser anular la fiesta. Es algo casi por sentado que va a ser de esa manera (aunque puede pasar que la fiesta siga en pie a pesar de eso,pero es un porcentaje minimo digamos)


----------



## Agró

Alla fine
Finalmente

Pero sigo sin verlo claro.


----------



## chlapec

Yo lo veo un poco como "pues va a resultar que..." Es así, Pablin?


----------



## Pablin_Italia89

Si yo digo "alla fine" mi sembra che la decisione è già presa... ma in questo caso non si è ancora deciso, è una istanza previa, un pensiero diciamo.

Occhio che sto dicendo un mio parere soltanto. 

Ma comunque grazie



chlapec said:


> Yo lo veo un poco como "pues va a resultar que..." Es así, Pablin?



Ecco, può darsi che sia una roba del genere... come diresti in questo caso?


----------



## lagartija68

¿Algo de esto puede ser?

Español
en el peor de los casos
en última instancia

Italiano
nella peggiore delle ipotesi,
nel peggiore dei casi,
in caso estremo,
in ultima istanza


----------



## Saoul

¿Es otra forma de decir "a lo peor"/"a lo mejor"? 

¿Como la expresión tampoco queda clara a @chlapec o a @Agró que son nativ@s español@s, puedes ilustrarlo con otros ejemplos?


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Es más bien un argentinismo, hasta donde yo sé.


----------



## lagartija68

Saoul said:


> ¿Es otra forma de decir "a lo peor"/"a lo mejor"?


En el peor de los casos.


----------

